# Question about PX4sc 9mm



## crp1542 (Aug 26, 2012)

Totally new to Beretta. I've been researching the PX4sc on the web, and haven't been able to get a clear answer as to the way the safety/decocker works. Can the slide be racked with the safety on, and will it stay on after racking? Can the pistol be carried condition 1, hammer cocked, safety on? TIA


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, The safety is also a decocker. Any DA/SA with a slide mounted safety cannot be carried cocked and locked usually. 

HK makes several DA/SAs that can be cocked and locked. Beretta does not.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

crp1542 said:


> Can the slide be racked with the safety on, and will it stay on after racking? TIA


Yes. likewise there is a "G" option which serves as a decocker only, and you would have to decock the pistol after racking the slide, which I prefer.


----------



## crp1542 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, Shripwreck and denner. You've answered my questions 100%. Coincidentally, Shipwreck, I do have several USPs, my favorite being a USPc9. I'm looking for a less bulky package for cc, but with the USP V1 versatility. Any ideas?


----------

